# Steuersatz



## Fie (12. Mai 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

mein Steuersatz wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz und knackt. Die Schraube von der Kappe hatte sich gelockert. Reicht ja nicht, dass ich heute einen Platten hatte.

Was muß ich beim Kauf beachten? Kann ich jeden verabauen?

Danke im Voraus!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst nen normalen Ahead Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft. Kein semi-integriert oder voll-integriert. 
Ansonsten kannst du jeden nehmen. 

Sind denn die Schalen noch richtig eingepresst, oder haben sich die aus dem Steuerrohr gelöst? Schraub mal die Ahead-Kappe ab und nimm Vorbau + Spacer vom Gabelschaft. Unter den Spacern ist eine Kappe die zum Steuersatz gehört. Die nimmst du auch ab. Darunter sollte das Lager zum Vorschein kommen. Das solltest du mit normaler Handkraft aus der oberen Lagerschale rausnehmen können. Mach das mal und dreh ein bisschen dran rum. Wenn es schwergängig ist oder beim Drehen knackt oder einrastet ist das Lager kaputt. Dasselbe kannst du mit dem unteren Lager machen. Dazu musst du die Gabel rausziehen. 
Wenn du dann alles wieder zusammensetzt gib mal überall ordentlich Fett drauf. Dann Spacer und Vorbau wieder auf den Gabelschaft setzen (darunter sollte kein Fett sein ) und ordentlich nach unten drücken, dass alles schön an seinem Platz sitzt. Kappe draufschrauben und das Lagerspiel einstellen *. Dann den Vorbau festziehen. 
Schau mal, ob es dann immer noch knackt und wackelt. Vielleicht war nur das Steuersatzspiel falsch eingestellt (sehr wahrscheinlich, weil sich ja die Schraube gelöst hat), und dein Steuersatz ist im Grunde ganz in Ordnung 

*Lagerspiel einstellen: Die Schraube in der Aheadkappe ein wenig (nicht dolle) festziehen. Dann eine Hand über den Steuersatz + Spacer legen, mit der anderen Hand die Vorderradbremse ziehen und am Rad ruckeln. Wenn der Steuersatz noch Spiel hat spürst du das dadurch, dass sich das Lager + die Spacer bewegen. Sollte das so sein die Schraube vorsichtig ein klein wenig weiter anziehen.... und immer weiter so, bis das Spiel gerade weg ist. Jetzt nimmst du das Bike aufs Hinterrad und schlägst den Lenker ein paar mal nach beiden Seiten ein. Sollte sich leicht bewegen lassen und keine komischen Geräusche von sich geben. Wenn es schwergängig ist, die Schraube wieder ein bisschen lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2010)

WOW - super erklärt! Danke!

Aber warum löst sich die Schraube? Ich finde eh, dass ich zuviele Spacer drin habe, sieht auch irgendwie doof aus. Könnte das nicht der Grund sein, dass die Spacer wackeln und es dort knackt, weil es zu  hoch ist? 
Gabelschaft kürzen? Wäre kein Problem, Schlosser gleich um´s Eck.


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2010)

Fand ich auch komisch, dass sich die Schraube löst. Ist mir noch nie vorgekommen. Da war wohl was krumm oder falsch montiert. Eigentlich sollten auch viele Spacer kein Problem sein. Eher die Kralle in der Gabel...
Schau mal nach, ob die noch ordentlich drinsitzt, und ob das Gewinde noch in Ordnung ist. Die Kralle muss wirklich bombenfest sitzen und auch nicht zu tief. 1.5 - 2 cm tief von der Oberkante des Gabelschafts aus gemessen sind eigentlich üblich.

Das Knacken und Wackeln ist klar, wenn die Schraube locker sitzt. Dann hat der Steuersatz viel zu viel Spiel. Wenn es richtig eingestellt ist dürfen sich die Spacer nicht mehr verdrehen lassen, der Lenker muss aber trotzdem noch leichtgängig zu bewegen sein.

PS: hast du die Spacer im Moment eigentlich über oder unterm Vorbau?


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2010)

Noch ein Nachtrag: Den Gabelschaft würde ich nur kürzen, wenn du deine richtige Lenkerhöhe schon gefunden hast. Also, wenn du schon die Spacer schrittweise über den Vorbau verfrachtet hast und mit der jetztigen Position des Vorbaus zufrieden bist. 
Einen zu kurzen Schaft verlängern geht bekanntlich nicht mehr 

Und jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen: Wie sieht es denn oben am Gabelschaft aus? Ich meine den obersten Spacer oder auch den Vorbau, je nachdem, was zu oberst drinsitzt... ist die Oberkante vom Gabelschaft bündig oder weniger als 2 mm von der Oberkante des Spacers/Vorbaus entfernt? 
Ich frage deswegen, weil die Aheadkappe nicht (!!!) auf dem Gabelschaft aufsitzen darf. Der Gabelschaft muss also wenige mm im Vorbau oder im obersten Spacer versenkt sein. Wenn die Kappe aufsitzt lässt sich das Steuersatzspiel nicht vernünftig einstellen!

Kannst auch mal ein Foto reinstellen... am besten mit Spacern + Vorbau so wie es jetzt ist und der Aheadkappe abgenommen (so dass man in den Gabelschaft reinsieht). Und vielleicht auch von den Lagerschalen. Eventuell können wir dir so effizienter weiterhelfen


----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2010)

Guckst du mal hier, vielleich kannst du was erkennen:


----------



## lucie (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Fie!

Wie fest hast Du denn die Schraube an der Abdeckkappe angezogen?
Die sollte gerade nur so festgezogen werden, das der Steuersatz kein Spiel mehr hat und alles noch schön leicht läuft. Dann erst die Schrauben der Vorbauklemmung mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment anziehen.
Aber das hast Du ja sicher so gemacht.
Ich vermute stark, daß die Kralle nicht mehr korrekt oder nicht mehr richtig fest im Gabelschaft klemmt.
Am Spacerturm kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, und die Gabel würde ich auch erst kürzen, wenn Du Deine optimale Position gefunden hast, so wie scylla schon geraten hat.


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Guckst du mal hier, vielleich kannst du was erkennen:



Kannst du mal die Kappe abschrauben und innen rein fotografieren?

PS: sooo hoch ist dein Spacerturm ja gar nicht. Alles noch im normalen Bereich...


----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2010)

Ich werde morgen Fotos machen, von der Seite und von oben mit abgeschraubter Kappe.

Das nächste Problem ist, dass meine Bremsmomentabstützung zuviel Spiel hat und die Aufnahme für die Bremse wackelt. Was hab ich schon gegooglet 
Ich muß mir das morgen noch mal alles genau ansehen und ausprobieren.

Danke euch!!!


----------



## Fischkopp (12. Mai 2010)

Sobald die Schrauben vom Vorbau festgezogen sind, dient die Kappe eigentlich nur noch als Abdeckung und könnte sogar wieder entfernt werden ohne das irgendwas passiert. 

Wenn also plötzlich nicht nur die Kappe lose ist, sondern auch der ganze Steuersatz wackelt war entweder die Montage sehr mangelhaft, oder es ist tatsächlich irgendwas richtig kaputtgegangen.

Da auf dem Foto alles soweit ziemlich neu und unversehrt aussieht würde ich aber vermuten, daß sich das Problem durch erneute, korrekte Montage (wie oben von scylla beschrieben) beheben läßt.

Dein letztes Posting (Bremsaufnahme wackelt) bestärkt mich übrigens in der Vermutung, daß bei der Montage Deines Bikes die eine oder andere Schraube nicht korrekt festgezogen wurde...


----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2010)

was ist jetzt eigentlich aus deinem steuersatz geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (15. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> was ist jetzt eigentlich aus deinem steuersatz geworden?



Entschuldigung - da meine Wäsche grad im Wohnzimmer steht, habe ich keinen Platz für´s Bike. Die muß halt auch irgendwo trocknen. 
Also, das Problem besteht noch und wurde nicht vergessen.


----------



## Fie (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin genervt.

Kann es sein, dass sich ein Steuersatz von selber lockert? Also die Schrauben vom Vorbau?
Ich habe es jetzt schon mehrmals versucht und immer wieder fängt der Vorbau/Space zu wackeln an. Ich bin froh, dass ich heute noch gut heim gekommen bin.

Was mache ich falsch oder ist der Steuersatz hinüber? 
Wie man den Steuersatz einstellt, habe ich kapiert und kann das schon im Schlaf.


----------



## lucie (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo Fie, ist der Gabelschaft evtl ein wenig zu lang, also schließt bei demontierter Ahead-Kappe der Gabelschaft direkt mit der Vorbauoberkante ab? Dann könnte es nämlich sein, dass die Ahead-Kappe beim Eistellen des Lagerspiels auf den Gabelschaft "gedrückt" wird und nicht auf den Vorbau. Ich hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Fie (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe deshalb extre einen Spacer über dem Vorbau, wobei es dran vorher auch schon nicht gelegen hat...


----------



## lucie (9. Juni 2010)

Sitzt die Kralle richtig fest im Gabelschaft und wie tief sitzt sie da darin, und sitzt sie gerade? 
Auf Deinem Foto vom Vorbau ein paar posts zuvor hast Du übrigens keinen Spacer über dem Vorbau montiert. Hast Du das inzwischen geändert?
Habe auch gerade gesehen, dass scylla schon weiter oben genau dieselbe Vermutung hatte, sorry, hatte ich übersehen.
Wenn Du die Schrauben vom Vorbau mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen hast, sollten sich selbige eigentlich nicht einfach so lockern. Das Gewinde der Schrauben bzw. am Vorbau sind intakt?
Ansonsten habe ich jetzt auch erst mal keine weitere Idee.


----------



## Fischkopp (9. Juni 2010)

Verstehe ich das Richtig, daß sich die Schrauben Deines Vorbaus lösen - oder mit anderen Worten Du irgendwann am Lenker drehen kannst ohne daß das Vorderrad die Bewegung mitmacht? 

Oder ist die Verbindung zwischen Vorbau und Gabelschaft stabil, und nur der Steuersatz bekommt plötzlich Spiel?

Ersteres hätte wohl kaum was mit dem Steuersatz zu tun, ich würde da eher mal versuchen, die Schrauben vom Vorbau mit Locktite o.Ä. gegen Lösen zu sichern. Letzteres würde ich hingegen auf den Steuersatz (oder die Montage desselben) schieben, wobei mir das Ganze trotzdem sehr merkwürdig erscheint...

Oder ist vielleicht der Vorbau für den Gabelschaft 'zu Groß' (Außerhalb der Toleranzen), so daß selbst bei maximal angezogenen Schrauben keine vernünftige Verbindung zu Stande kommt (der Vorbau also praktisch nur von der Kappe des Steuersatzes gehalten wird) und sich deshalb bei erster Gelegenheit selbständig macht? Einfacher Test hierzu: Nach erfolggter Montage einfach mal die Kappe des Steuersatzes wieder komplett abnehmen. Wenn der Vorbau dann wieder locker ist stimmt mit der Vorbaubefestigung was nicht.

(Ich hoffe, daß war jetzt verständlich  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (10. Juni 2010)

Also,

die Gabel war schon am alten Bike mit diesem Vorbau verbunden und da hat nix gewackelt.
Wenn ich den Vorbau verschraube, kann ich die Aheadkappe abnehmen und es hält alles. Aber irgendwann mal, fangen die Spacer an zu wackeln und man spürt auch ganu deutlich das Spiel. Die Kralle sitzt gerade, an der wurde ja nichts geändert. Die lager wurden GUT gefettet. Es hat ja vorher auch gepaßt.
Verdammt, das speit mich jetzt echt an.

Ich werde nachher runter gehen, da das ********* bei uns im Haus, endlich für ein paar Tage weg ist, dann kann ich in Ruhe da unten schrauben. Dann werde ich Bilder machen. Aber ich sage jetzt schon, dass man da nichts erkennen kann, weil eigentlich alles ordentlich aussieht.

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## lucie (10. Juni 2010)

Mal noch eine blöde Frage von mir. War der Steuersatz in Deinem Kona schon drin, oder hast Du den vom alten wieder verwendet? Hast du den Gabelkonus entsprechend des verwendeten Steuersatzes verbaut?
Übrigens rührte meine Frage bezüglich der Kralle daher, dass ich auch mal eine Gabel, mit schon eingeschlagener Kralle, gebraucht gekauft hatte und diese nicht richtig fest saß. Die hat dann immer schön im Gabelschaft vor sich hin gewerkerlt, bis ein deutliches Spiel des Steuerlagers merklich war.


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2010)

Von mir auch noch ein paar Fragen: 
Wenn du alles demontiert hast... schau mal genau den Gabelschaft an. Ist der noch i.O., oder hat ist er irgendwie verzogen/eingedellt.....?
Hast du beim Steuersatz den oberen Zentrier-Konus drin? Ich hatte den mal vergessen und mich dann gewundert, warum ich das Spiel nicht wegbekommen konnte...


----------



## Fie (11. Juni 2010)

Also,

jetzt mal eine ganz komische Sache!

Als ich das Kona gestern Morgen aus dem Keller geholt habe, waren die Spacer nicht am Wackeln. Saß alles bombenfest. Mein Keller ist sehr feucht, so dass mein Bike immer sofort anläuft oder immer leicht feucht ist, wenn ich es auch dem Keller hiefe. Dann raus in die Hitze und irgendwann, fingen die Spacer wieder an zu wackeln.

Bin ich doof oder was???

Ich habe alles drin! Die Kralle sitzt nicht schief. Die Kappe stößt nicht auf, der Steuersatz sitzt auch nicht verkantet drin. 
Ja ist es denn wahr, dass es an den Temperaturunterschieden liegt???


----------



## MelleD (11. Juni 2010)

aber wenn vorher alles fest ist und danach locker ist, dann zieht es sich ja zusammen, da es aber warm draussen ist, sollte es sich doch ausdehnen, oder hab ich nu nen Denkfehler drin?

Sehr komische Sache hast du da...


----------



## Fie (11. Juni 2010)

In meinem Keller ist es sehr kalt. Also da zieht sich das Material zusammen und bei dieser extremen Hitze dehnt es sich. ABER, kann das wirklich so sein???


----------



## Fischkopp (11. Juni 2010)

Temperturunterschiede als Ursache für Dein Problem kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, es sei Denn, Du hast da Teile mit extrem untersschiedlichen Ausdehnungskoeffizienten verbaut.

Hätte aber noch eine andere Idee: Ist es vielleicht möglich, daß die Lagerschalen deines Steuersatzes nicht vollständig in den Rahmen eingepresst sind? Das könnte erklären, warum das Ganze unter Belastung immer wieder ein kleines Stückchen weiter nachgibt. Irgendwann (sobald die Lagerschalen komplett am Anschlag sind) sollte der Spuk dann aber auch vorbei sein...


----------



## Kettenglied (12. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> In meinem Keller ist es sehr kalt. Also da zieht sich das Material zusammen und bei dieser extremen Hitze dehnt es sich. ABER, kann das wirklich so sein???




Naa, wohl eher nicht. Ansonsten hätte man im Winter ernsthafte Probleme mit einem Fahrrad das im Sommer montiert wurde.
Außerdem müßte das Spiel dann weg sein wenn du das Bike wieder in den Keller bringst.

Verwendest du einen Drehmomentschlüssel für die Klemmschrauben am Vorbau oder nicht? Evtl. mal zu jemanden gehen der einen hat. Kann auch eine Motorradwerkstatt sein. Die Anzugsmomente zu deinem Vorbau solltest du dann halt parat haben.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir aber auch sagen das es schlicht und einfach am Steuersatz liegen kann. Es gibt leider ein paar Modelle die sich immer wieder lockern. Da kannst du machen was du willst.


----------

